# A Non-Clicking Mod For The V-Cube 6



## Vulosity (Nov 29, 2008)

Part 2:


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 29, 2008)

MeMyself&Pi! He's an awesome guy, love his videos. 

On-topic:
Errr I have a V-Cube 6 but I'm not much of a modding guy, so I think I'll just leave my V6 as it is. I easily destroy things so... I'd rather just leave my V6 alone.

Like they say, if you're not being chased, don't run. If it ain't broken, don't fix it. You might argue that the clicking V6 is "broken", but hey, that's just me. I'm too much of a coward to risk destroying my precious V6.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 29, 2008)

This is the frank mod.



DcF1337 said:


> Like they say, if you're not being chased, don't run. If it ain't broken, don't fix it. You might argue that the clicking V6 is "broken", but hey, that's just me.



If you have ever tried to speedsolve a 6x6, you know that pops can be deadly.


----------



## Ellis (Nov 29, 2008)

blade740 said:


> If you have ever tried to speedsolve a 6x6, you know that pops can be deadly.


yeah but this isn't a mod to fix popping, its a mod to eliminate the clicking and misalignment of the middle layer. It may or may not help with popping, but I don't see any clear reason as to why this would significantly help prevent popping.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 29, 2008)

Popping happens most often on the 6x6 because the outer layers are forced OUTWARD on a turn. This is because the outer bumps on the internal midge (the bits he sands down) have to push OUT around the core. 

Actually, I only skipped through the video, and happened to only see parts about the sanded-down midges. Still, this mod should reduce pops greatly.


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 29, 2008)

MeMyselfandPi, the guy who made the video, said that this mod decreased popping. He then later made a video of him solving it. I haven't seen that video yet, so I don't know if he got a pop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhyYaqu_6Kw


----------



## Ellis (Nov 30, 2008)

ok I just watched the solving video, he did say at the end how it pretty much never pops except for some edge twists. I think I'm actually going to try this at some point, it looks like it performs nicely. I find it funny that someone on youtube with superglue, sandpaper, a pin, and one v-cube can come along improve something that has been worked hard on for years to perfect.


----------



## TheJoker (Nov 30, 2008)

it is a nice MOD... especially on V6... and it is sad to say... i agree with ELLIS...

V6 has been in the factory for years to perfect its mechanism... then a mode like this involving a PIN, GLUE and SANDPAPER...??? what will VERDES will say about this...

and back to the TOPIC... i don't know what the PIN will be doing... why put it in the first place...??? any idea... the modder never explained for some reason what it was used for...???

and also... by gluing the two pieces on the center piece... how would you turn the INNER SLICE... if it was GLUED... i can imagine it... but it is working...

what i did is put a non permanent glue... like ELMERS GLUE that everybody in everyday uses... when i turn the INNER SLICE it always messed up... it always remove from the glued itself... how this possible...

but overall... it is a very nice find... if it explained a little bit more... i might try it... but V6 is a very expensive CUBE... so a little doubt about it...

thanks a lot... hehehehehehhe...


----------



## iploman (Nov 30, 2008)

I glued the two pieces to center core and sanded the inner pieces. My v6 doesn't click anymore on 3-slice moving. Its not true that connecting two inner pieces with core make v6 moveless 

When i get sandpaper I'll finish the rest.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys. This is MeMyselfAndPi on YouTube. The guy who made that video. I've seen this forum every now & then then searching stuff in Google. But I finally joined today when I found this topic in Google too.



> ..but I don't see any clear reason as to why this would significantly help prevent popping.


Well I think the clicking mechanism causes most of the pops to begin with. So then it would make sense that pops would reduce taking out the clicking. It still pops every now & then, but not as much as before.



> ...i don't know what the PIN will be doing... why put it in the first place...??? any idea... the modder never explained for some reason what it was used for...???


I explain how it all works at 7:30 mark in the video.

Anymore question, just let me know here.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2008)

ok guys,

First off, Great addition to a mod I've already known about. In my main 6x6, the only thing I have done is sand down the big internal pieces. It makes all of the outer layers turn amazingly well, and almost never pops. The only downside to my mod, is that the M slice has some stability issues. I'm assuming with this fix, it should be much better. I'm planning on doing this mod tomorrow. 

@Me Myself & Pi
How did you salvage your clickless mod? The 6x6 I tried it on turned out horrific. The only issue would be 'ungluing' the internal pieces from the core.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you mean, how I converted the from the mod at this link: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10667
to my mod? I just pried the pieces off from the core. Super Glue is strong, but with enough force, you can separate the glued pieces without breaking them.


----------



## watermelon (Nov 30, 2008)

What would happen if you were to sand and cut down all of the necessary pieces, but leave out the steps in which pieces are glued to the core or pin fragments are glued to the rivets? Would the clicking go away but the misalignment issue would remain?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, the misalignment would happen practically all the time. The two glued pieces remove 67% of the misalignments. The pins remove the other 33%. I tried solving the cube with only the glued pieces & the misalignments still happened frequently.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2008)

How stable does the cube feel with this mod?
I'm going to be doing some work on my V6 over this week, and if I can find some superglue I might have a go at this if I can't stop the popping any other way (I would like to remove the misalignment issue, but I do like the clicking so I'm reluctant to sand the inner pieces ^^)


----------



## Ellis (Nov 30, 2008)

Dene said:


> I might have a go at this if I can't stop the popping any other way (I would like to remove the misalignment issue, but I do like the clicking so I'm reluctant to sand the inner pieces ^^)


I could be wrong, again, but I dont think you can keep the clicking while getting rid of popping. memyself&pi's first mod will get rid of the alignment issue and leave the clicking, but it wont help with popping because you're not sanding down the pieces. I think less popping comes with eliminating the clicking by sanding not just eliminating the alignment problem, but again I could be wrong.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2008)

My intention is to remove the popping by sanding the stalks of the corners where they get under the centers and cause them to pop out. I might also sand down the pointy part of the centers if that helps.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 30, 2008)

Ellis said:


> I find it funny that someone on youtube with superglue, sandpaper, a pin, and one v-cube can come along improve something that has been worked hard on for years to perfect.



I agree. It reminds me of the way Artemis stole the fairy theif painting in Artemis Fowl: the Opal Deception (awesome book)


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 30, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny that someone on youtube with superglue, sandpaper, a pin, and one v-cube can come along improve something that has been worked hard on for years to perfect.
> ...



That is a very good book. I hope to have the time and motivation to do this mod soon. I love my 6x6 but the popping and overall feel of the cube causes me to not solve it very much. This would make it my new favorite cube.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 30, 2008)

> How stable does the cube feel with this mod?


Well mine does feel a little loser then then the V-Cube 7 & 5. But awhile ago I put Vaseline in the cube. When I cleaned it out later, it has a little whiteness in it. So it dissolved the plastic a little. Also, I scraped down all the mold lines with an exacto knife. I'm sure this made it loose to begin with.
But it's still easy to handle.



> I find it funny that someone on youtube with superglue, sandpaper, a pin, and one v-cube can come along improve something that has been worked hard on for years to perfect.


lol, I know. But I spent a long time thinking this whole thing through!



> I would like to remove the misalignment issue, but I do like the clicking so I'm reluctant to sand the inner pieces


Yeah, just like Ellis said, I dought it would do any good to just remove the misalignment & not get rid of the clickyness to reduce the popping.

Removing the clickyness would make it just as good as the V-Cube 7. They both use the same mechanism & the same amount of pieces.



> My intention is to remove the popping by sanding the stalks of the corners where they get under the centers and cause them to pop out. I might also sand down the pointy part of the centers if that helps.


That might work. I don't see any harm in trying.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> My intention is to remove the popping by sanding the stalks of the corners where they get under the centers and cause them to pop out. I might also sand down the pointy part of the centers if that helps.



So... you don't want to sand the edges when it has been proven to work, but you are willing to sand corners and centers?


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> My intention is to remove the popping by sanding the stalks of the corners where they get under the centers and cause them to pop out. I might also sand down the pointy part of the centers if that helps.



Dene, don't go sanding the corner necks, that isn't what causes the popping, its the internal midges pushing up forcing the centers out. You just need to sand the U shape sides that touch the core down flat. Iv done this and it hardly ever pops now and the outer layers turn really nice now, almost as good as my v-5 and still have the clicking


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2008)

auhsoj said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > My intention is to remove the popping by sanding the stalks of the corners where they get under the centers and cause them to pop out. I might also sand down the pointy part of the centers if that helps.
> ...



Are you so sure about that? Have you taken out the two edge pieces and looked as you did a U rotation? The stalks most definitely get up under the centers and push them out. We'll see how it goes - I've already started and it's fine for now.


----------



## jbrungar (Dec 1, 2008)

I was going by what Dan told me about it. All iv done is the Frank mod. I just pulled 2udges and done some U turns and the corners arent pushing the centers anymore. I think its the midges causing the corners to do that.


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2008)

Joshua: So, the cause is the midges, you sanded the inner pieces, I'm sanding different ones, what does that matter? (Note, I will probably do the mod anyway, if I have time this week).


----------



## iploman (Dec 1, 2008)

I just finished sanding the inner core pieces  I have to say I`m impressed that my 6x6x6 turns so well. 

Have to say big thank you for description of this modification


----------



## Dene (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I did my own mod, and so far so good. I did one solve, without even attempting to go slowly, and it didn't pop once. I will test it more extensively when I get back to Christchurch next week.


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 22, 2009)

Phew! Now it's done, took me whole day to make the first three mods. And now it's really really nice, no more clicking and the pieces don't pop as much as before. So if you think your V Cube 6 sucks, do the mods, they'll help a lot.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

I have one 6x6x6 that turns really nice, but pops and "center-misaligns" like crazy. I think it can't hurt to try these mods on them


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 22, 2009)

You really should Arnaud, I'm sure it would help.


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 22, 2009)

Deffinately if you have that problem, do the mods (At least the first three, the fourth is kinda hard). What I noticed was when I turned it first time after I was finished, I was able to do even the roughest of fingertrick and without the clikking, no pieces came out at all. It takes lots and lots of time and even more patience, but is highly recommended.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2009)

I did mods 1 and 3. At first I had done mod 3 by itself, but I had a terrible problem after that with the center slices not clicking in place. Adding mod 1 made all the difference in the world, and now I'm quite happy with it.

But I'm wondering - am I likely to get any real benefit from mod 2 now? My 6x6x6 now pops about as much as my 7x7x7 (which is pretty rare) - it's almost always due to really sloppy turning when it happens. I'm not sure if I really want to bother with doing mod 2, and mod 4 definitely looks involved, so I'm inclined to just stick with what I have now.


----------



## Silv3r (Apr 7, 2009)

what is part make cube smooth...part 2,3 or 4 ?... 
i make part 1 and it is amazing...
Sr my bad english


----------



## jcuber (Apr 7, 2009)

All of them make it smooth and non-clicky.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 7, 2009)

Well specifically, the 2nd gets rid of the outer layer clickyness, & the 4th gets rid of the inner clickyness.


----------



## Silv3r (Apr 8, 2009)

2nd make cube very smooth...thanks very much


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

Can someone sponsor me in buying v-cube(s)?


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Can someone sponsor me in buying v-cube(s)?



Seriously, who in this forum is that generous?


----------



## panyan (Apr 8, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Can someone sponsor me in buying v-cube(s)?



ill give you my v6 for 80% of all your earnings for you whole life, past and present


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone sponsor me in buying v-cube(s)?
> ...


Is he a hot chick?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone sponsor me in buying v-cube(s)?
> ...


and future.


----------



## Silv3r (Apr 8, 2009)

... the cube is amazing after mod,but i have broblems..some time the cube is stuck...i don't make part 4.


----------



## enigmahack (May 28, 2009)

I've just completed the 4 step mod process on my white V-cube 6, and here are my immediate results: 

Superglue sucks when you get peices glued to your fingers 

All kidding aside, here's what I've found: 

Gluing the inner wings was easy enough. 
Sanding down the centers of the corner pieces and base, as well as flattening the bumps on the inner edges - time consuming but helps reduce clicks. 
Pin mod: I'm still undecided on this one. I've sanded down everything so that it's flat, clipped off the bumps on the inner internal wing pieces, and here's what I've noticed: 

I get *NO* lockups at all now. No pops, (but the cube is still new and not worked in yet) but I do get white shavings from turning which I expect will happen for a while until I work it in (because of the pins). 

My question is to those that have had this mod for a while now: Do you find you start getting lockups as you use the cube more and more? I mean, I suspect that eventually the amount of friction would be reduced caused by the pins because they make grooves in the center pieces and don't hold anymore... Or is this not really the case? 

I guess what I'm asking is has anyone had the pin mod eventually fail or does it still work even after having it for a long time?


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (May 28, 2009)

I was the first one to do the modification (of course) & I've had no internal lockups with normal use.


----------



## Dene (May 28, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I was the first one to do the modification (of course) & I've had no internal lockups with normal use.



How fast do you turn? I don't have many problems, but if I'm not careful and I go crazy turning fast it happens a little bit. Of course my V6 is definitely much looser than yours. (This is an assumption based on my experience of many other V6s, and my guess that I have used mine a lot more than you).


----------



## enigmahack (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info - I was mostly curious about the reliability of the pin mod - so far though it seems to be working beautifully  

I'm going to mod my black v-cube 6, but not for a little while yet - it's quite the undertaking to do it all in 1 sitting but now that I've done it once, it'll be a little easier the second time knowing what to look for, etc.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 31, 2009)

How does the 1st mod work?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2009)

Can a similar mod be done with the V5?
...I know, it's been 7 months...


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 12, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Can a similar mod be done with the V5?
> ...I know, it's been 7 months...



There haven't been any pop or stability issues with the V5, so no mods are needed.

If you want to remove the bumpy feel to it you can sand down the bases of the corner stalks, you will 6 bumps per corner.


----------



## luke1984 (Dec 12, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Can a similar mod be done with the V5?
> ...



Sanding down the corner stalks does seem to decrease popping, not sure though.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 28, 2009)

Me Myself and Pi: IS there a way I can send you my V-6 (and money), you mod it for me, and send it back. I really want aa nice 6x6x6, and every time i dissassemble a bigger or more compilcated cube (like an Eastsheen 4x4x4) I can never put it back together. Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 28, 2009)

Dr.cubeagonapus said:


> Me Myself and Pi: IS there a way I can send you my V-6 (and money), you mod it for me, and send it back. I really want aa nice 6x6x6, and every time i dissassemble a bigger or more compilcated cube (like an Eastsheen 4x4x4) I can never put it back together. Thankyou in advance.


Chris Bird (Monkeydude1313) used to do something like this. If you ask him nicely.


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Dr.cubeagonapus said:
> 
> 
> > Me Myself and Pi: IS there a way I can send you my V-6 (and money), you mod it for me, and send it back. I really want aa nice 6x6x6, and every time i dissassemble a bigger or more compilcated cube (like an Eastsheen 4x4x4) I can never put it back together. Thankyou in advance.
> ...



I'm not sure if he still does that, I haven't heard anything about the store anymore.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 28, 2009)

ty, I pmed Chris Bird about it.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 28, 2009)

Try cooldayr, or whatever his name is. I know he'd do it for sure.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, Cooldayr would be better. My parents don't like me modifying other people's cube because of the potential problems. Chris Bird even told me about a few he had.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 29, 2009)

Thankyou for not just saying no, but recommending someone for me.


----------



## oddlespuddle (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr.cubeagonapus said:


> Me Myself and Pi: IS there a way I can send you my V-6 (and money), you mod it for me, and send it back. I really want aa nice 6x6x6, and every time i dissassemble a bigger or more compilcated cube (like an Eastsheen 4x4x4) I can never put it back together. Thankyou in advance.



Are you still looking for someone to do it? I've done many mods for myself and others (this includes the V-Cube 6 mod). Private Message me or go to my website: http://oddlespuddle.com


----------



## ianography (Jul 20, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Are you still looking for someone to do it? I've done many mods for myself and others (this includes the V-Cube 6 mod). Private Message me or go to my website: http://oddlespuddle.com


 
Uh... this was a year and a half ago... so probably not.


----------



## oddlespuddle (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr.cubeagonapus said:


> Me Myself and Pi: IS there a way I can send you my V-6 (and money), you mod it for me, and send it back. I really want aa nice 6x6x6, and every time i dissassemble a bigger or more compilcated cube (like an Eastsheen 4x4x4) I can never put it back together. Thankyou in advance.



Are you still looking for someone to do it? I've done many mods for myself and others (this includes the V-Cube 6 mod). Private Message me or go to my website: http://oddlespuddle.com/

EDIT: Also, I know some mods that can get rid out the outer layer bumpy feel without destroying the cube with the dirt mod. I did it to my own cube.


----------

